# Pros & Cons to moving to Australia from the uk?



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm considering if to move to Australia from the uk and would like to get peoples advise from those that have made the jump.
I have a wife and 2 young children and the opportunity to move here with my current company.
I understand the distance issue from the uk, leaving behind friends and family, but what I'm unsure on is the living in Australia part.

Those that have done it, what do you like best and least about being an expat in Australia? IS the cost of living reasonable, health care, schooling etc.

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

A lot of it depends on you. Your and your family expectations & lifestyle desires & choices! 

For me it is the cost of health care. Yes you can use medicare for free if you find doctors who bulk bill but the experience is horrific! Waiting 4 hours to see a GP in a bulk billing practice with a sick child was not good! Compared with a 10 min wait if you are willing & able to pay in another clinic! 
Waiting forever for consultants appointments after that GP appointment. Much longer waits than I ever experienced with the NHS. If you can afford to pay though you can skip the waiting and see what doctor you choose when you want unlike the UK. 

The pitiful low wages in some fields in comparison to the cost of living. The wages may look great on paper compared to the UK equivilant BUT when you will be spending per week on rent what you pay for a month in the UK. And when your groceries cost double or more than the UK you realise just how bad the wage is! 
Not true for all fields though so research that. What is it you do? 

The choice of where to send your kids to school is much greater than the UK, state, religious or private and the fees not like what you would pay there but still may be out of your reach depending on income! 

The red tape and lack of cross over of qualifications, especially in fields where it should not matter is a killer! A teacher if qualified is teacher world over. Bar learning local law & policy which can be done realitively quickly even on the job imo but not so in Australia. They want you to go back to college or uni! Same for many social workers, plumbers, sparks and probably many more I don't know about! 

But if you can rent you would get more for your money usually & nothing like you'd get in the UK. Spaciuos detached property with garden. 

The biggest thing I think effects people coming on temp visas is the lack of state support in child care benefits, tax benefits & having to pay for state schools in some areas. I'd always advise people with kids to try and get a PR visa if they can. Any idea what visa is being offered? 

But the sunshine & park space, outside lifestyle has always got to be better for the kids. But that also depend on them & if they like that ssort of thing, they may be computer buffs anyway. Plenty of aussie kids are lol


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
As _shel mentions the thing we like best about living in Sydney is the lifestyle for the kids, we live close to great beaches and parks and our children are out in the fresh air all the time. They love swimming in the sea and whizzing around on their scooters and bikes; if you've got very physical kids Australia is perfect.
Depending where you live, the down side may be the cost of living. Grocery shopping and housing are expensive in Sydney (the same or more than London, UK). Again, it depends on the profession you're in, but you might find you get an increase in salary that starts to compensate for the high cost of living or you might not.
The other positive that may or may not be important to you is the future prospects Australia has to offer your children. At the moment we feel Australia is a far more positive and exciting option for our kids (but of course, world economies and situations can change!).
If you decide to move over I think you need to be realistic - in my opinion every day life in Australia (Sydney) is no different to anywhere else in the world, you still have to work hard and have similar stresses (work, financial etc) but when you have down time and time off at the weekend you'll have access to some great outdoor activities that you wouldn't have in the UK and because of the climate, having fun as a family is cheap and easy.
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you both for your responses. I feel I'm in a lucky position thatmy jobs well paid in the uk and one would assume this will continue IF we decide to move.

My family are all very active in the uk - even with the poor weather - so the idea of good weather and space is extremely appealing!

I understand that the day to day life will be similar whereever you live, however the business approach in Australia seems more laid back.

Currently I send my children to a private school in the uk and would look to continue this IF we moved. Generally are the private schools of good calibre?


Thanks you.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
Private Schools in Australia are generally very good. In fact the education system in Australian ranks highly in world studies etc. Our children go to a Private Systemic Catholic school - Catholic schooling is popular in Aus and managed by state \ city Catholic Education Offices and is part government funded. The fees are not as expensive as fully independent private schooling. There are also plenty of very good Independent Schools, many faith-based (Catholic, Anglican) and many not. In our experience Catholic High Schools tend to me single sex, Independent Private High Schools are more likely to be co-ed and all year groups on one campus.
NB I'm talking mostly from Sydney experience.
All the best.


----------

